# Time Warner's Road Runner or AT&T's U-Verse?



## Dizzy714

I was approached by a U-Verse salesman last night, and gave in so we setup an appointment to get U-Verse hooked up by them next Thursday (so I have until then to make a final decision on if I'll still go with this change or not). Alright lets take a look at my bill. 
Variety Tier: $5
Road Runner Turbo: $10
Surf N' View: $79.99
Video Extreme (HBO, Showtime Unlimited, Cinemax, STARZ): $55
Additional Digital Cable: $8.99
Additional Digital Cable: $8.99
Digital Video Receiver: $7.99
Digital Video Recorder (x2): $20

*TOTAL: $195.96*

Now I've gotta include my home phone which is about $26/month as well. 

Now what U-Verse offered us is basically all of that, but with even more channels and HD channels supposedly - and also a sports package that I currently do not have on Time Warner. Also, internet speed I'll be getting 18mbs down and 3mbs up. I'm paying for 15 down an 2 up, but with the TURBO I'm usually nothing below 20mbs down on speedtest.net - sometimes even up to 30mbs down, but only 1.5 consistently on upload speed. Also a home phone line all for $181/month (an another $10 if I wanna jump to 24mbs down).

Now I'll jump back a few years, when we did try installing U-Verse - 2 years ago. Basically when they had gotten it all setup, they ran some connection tests and I was the last house from their node, so I had very poor signal and needless to say they couldn't give me their service. Since then, supposedly they've really stepped up their game - this is what I wanna know is true or not. Also, from my understanding, Fiber Optic is superior to Cable an Cable is superior to DSL - and has a lot more room for grow (basically the future of digital entertainment), correct?

So with all that said, opinions?


----------



## Twist86

Dizzy714 said:


> I'm paying for 15 down an 2 up, but with the TURBO I'm usually nothing below 20mbs down on speedtest.net - sometimes even up to 30mbs down, but only 1.5 consistently on upload speed.



That is just a "wow" setup to make you think like you got something special. If your max is 1.5mb then your not getting the full 15mb but only 12mb. Which is typical for MOST companies.
I am Mediacom currently with Fiber Optic buried and 2-3 years old and I get exactly what I pay for. 20mb connection = 2.5mb downloads. So I gotta admit fiber optic depending on how it ages is superior to cable 


The rest your questions I don't know.


----------



## tremmor

If you have fiber optics and uverse you are good. Love it. 

Ive also heard good things about roadrunner. the problem is with mine and comcast which is the only service i can get they just keep raising there prices. and somewhere along the line i will switch again. Im paying the same thing as you mention. None of it cheap either. I did call the other day and started complaining about the price increase and said what are you going to do to keep me from switching back to comcast. 
They gave me HBO and Cinamax for 3mo. But i will be back wanting more.


----------



## bomberboysk

Uverse is not fiber optic, its just VDSL. You are probably better off with roadrunner, i have roadrunner turbo and while the upstream speeds could be improved(i only get 768k up in my area), my experiences with uverse have not really been any better than roadrunner.


----------



## tremmor

Uverse was not even available until the fiber optics come in.
At least not in my area. On the lighter side i do not and ever like comcast. to slow. Then again, the one your talking about is not even available in this state i know of.


----------



## Dizzy714

Pretty positive their service, atleast here, is through fiber optics - that's what they were telling me, so. Thursday they come in to install it, so I'll ask them again just to make sure - but if it's really not fiber optic then I'll pass on that an stick with cable. 

Only thing I'm not liking is the option to have two DVR's setup in one household, that sucks.


----------



## tremmor

I agree...........im not a tv person but i can do stuff like have 2 dvr's which i do. I might record news or a movie for when raining or bored. if the recording was done from the living room i can view the news on the dvr in the bedroom. Then again im surprised ya can't. what's up with that. 

On another note about Uverse:
Maybe ya can with other service and maybe not. 
I can post for viewing like a fishing trip for family that was on the trip. But i can also watch mine from flickr on the 40" tv on the DVR. Then again i can watch tv on uverse full screen and i have 24" on the computer. something im investigating now 
at att.net/uverseonline. if i can't watch local it won't work for me. but on the other hand i have a cable to the computer. 
i get up in the morning start the computer, have dual 24" sumsung syncmasters with Local news at 5:00 in the morning and check my email, read the websites and check on stocks, newspaper and thats all i do.


Yes you can. have as many as ya want. I have two.
rest are hooked up to tv directly.


----------

